# Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ja nun meinen Teich saniert und vor ca 3,5 Wochen neues Wasser eingefüllt

(ca 200 Liter altes Teichwasser sind wieder in den neuen Teich rein)

Ja ich weiß das Zauberwort heißt Gedult.

Erst war das Wasser Gelb na ja klar wegen dem Lehmhaltigen Sand

nun wird es Grün  ich nehme an normal ? Pflanzen Unterwasserpflanzen 

sind etliche versengt!

Pumpe und Filter sind wieder angeschlossen UV Lampe auch!

Was meint Ihr wie lange das Wasser braucht um wieder einigermaßen klar 

zu werden ?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Naja, bei 10000l wird es schon paar Wochen dauern.
Immer Geduld ... bau Dir doch noch so ein Vliessäckchen, vielleicht gehts dann schneller 


Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Hallo,

hä  Vliessäckchen ?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328/?q=vliesfilter

Eine feine Sache für einen schmalen Taler 

Mandy


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Die sind absolut klasse!


----------



## schrebergarten (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

hallo Doris,
hatte heuer auch meinen Teich gereinigt und neu befüllt. Bei mir war das Wasser zwar nicht grün, aber leicht trüb.
Das hat ca. 4 Wochen gedauert. Ich habe weder eine UVC noch einen teuren Filter. Nur einen Eigenbau-Tonnenfilter mit Vorabscheidung.
Ich glaube dass dein grünes Wasser durch die hohen Temperaturen gestern und heute ausgelöst wurde (Algenblüte?).
MFG Tom


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Hallo,

Vliessvielter  wird morgen gebaut


@Schrebergarten   Sonne Hohe temperaturen                 hier ist kein Sommer


----------



## Joerg (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Doris,
wie hoch ist der reale Durchsatz vom Filter?
Welche Leistung hat die UVC?

Anstatt dem Säckchen könntest du auch einfach eine Damenstrumpfhose an den Filterauslauf hängen.
Die holt viele der feine Schwebeteilchen raus und ist sehr hilfreich.
Einfach mit einem Gummiring am Auslauf befestigen.

Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat können auch sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## schrebergarten (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Hallo Doris,
also ich will nicht gemein sein und Neid erzeugen,
aber war heute nachmittag draußen und mich hat die Sonne fast geröstet 32°C.
MfG Tom


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Hallo,

Filter ist Eigenbau! Der lief vorher auch mit der UV Lampe

 selber schuld Strumpf hatte ich vorher auch schon im Filter ! Total vergessen!

War gerade draußen mit einem Strumpf  schon wieder angehängt !

Na ja wers nicht im Kopf hat .......!

:beten manno bei einer Sanierung muss man aber auch an soooo vieles Denken!


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

schrebergarten 	
AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !
Hallo Doris,
also ich will nicht gemein sein und Neid erzeugen,
aber war heute nachmittag draußen und mich hat die Sonne fast geröstet 32°C.
MfG Tom



Man ey Heute vielleicht 18° und viel Regen


----------



## schrebergarten (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Nur nicht ärgern Doris war bei uns bis gestern auch noch so.
Aber gestern war schlimm, musste den ganzen Tag arbeiten.:evil
Du ich nehm morgen mal ne lange Stange und drück die Sonne ein Stück zu euch rüber.


----------



## Gladiator (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

oh Doris 

bei mir wars heut auch sehr warm... 

wohnst wohl am falschen flecken


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Doris,

mach Dir nix draus, bei mir war auch kein sonderlich schönes Wetter ... ständig Regen 

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich ! Wasser ! Grün !*

Hallo,

@Schrebergarten 

 Danke ! 

@ Gladiator Püh :smoki nö


----------

